
Show HN: A UI for generating WebAudio code - ISNIT
https://webaudio.simmsreeve.com/
======
mrspeaker
Very cool! I'd recommend changing the default oscillator. 1000hz sine wave
becomes aggravating extremely quickly! Maybe 500hz (lower?), and 0.05 gain? Or
at least a filter after the oscillator.

But I really like this idea - you could take it much further (I'm sure you
plan too!) From a UX perspective I think most people will run quickly from
this page, because unless you understand modular synths it will be very
daunting to figure out how to make something that sounds nice. A dropdown with
some defaults would at least let them play to get an intuition of what's
happening.

I'd also make it easier to see how to add nodes - it's quite unintuitive at
the moment. And a panic button to stop/play sound... The more I tried to make
the sound quieter, the louder I accidentally made it!

But again, super cool idea - it would be great to make a SFXR/BFXR-type sound
effect generator that would spit out web audio code!

~~~
52-6F-62
I'd go with 440? For the uninitiated like myself (rock music slackers) it's
generally known as the "middle". Agreed on the gain.

Pretty neat idea, though. I've enjoyed playing around with the web audio API a
bit. This might make some ideas happen a bit quicker, too.

(I have an oscilloscope component from a toy I put together that you might be
able to strip apart if you wanted to offer something like that as well. It
works off of the Audio Context: [https://github.com/robertfairley/web-audio-
exp/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/robertfairley/web-audio-
exp/blob/master/src/Oscilloscope.js))

edit: Just noticed that you have a scope already! Scratch that comment!

------
madmonk
Thanks for this! I've been looking for something like this for a while now.
I've made a couple ambient music generators that utilize webaudio and have
been looking for something like this to generate new timbres. If you're
interested my 2 generators can be found here...

[https://madmonk13.github.io/relax/](https://madmonk13.github.io/relax/)

[https://madmonk13.github.io/musicforspaceports/](https://madmonk13.github.io/musicforspaceports/)

The first one is more of a proof of concept where as music for spaceports is
much more feature complete.

Thanks again!

~~~
orphean
Music for Spaceports is really awesome! Love the Brian Eno reference. If you
had the ability to have different timbres I think it could be even better.

Thanks for sharing!

------
akx
Trying to change a gain node to a biquad filter seems to do nothing.

~~~
ISNIT
Thanks for reporting this, I've solved the issue - was a typo :)

------
kowdermeister
How to do anything in this? Add node or edit code?

~~~
lintroller
From the GitHub readme:

Usage

* To add a node, click on an arrow

* To "inspect" a node, click the node

It wasn't immediately obvious to me either so I had to dig a bit to figure it
out.

------
bluetwo
Nice and simple!

